# hello, advice needed !



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

hello names jason as you may have gathered, currently drive a mk5 polo gti 

I am looking at upgrading to a mk1 tt either a 180 or 225 bhp version, just wondering if there is any common faults to be aware of and which engine would be the best option to go for ?

Mnay thanks, :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a search lots of info on this 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jason, Welcome to TTF. No contest 225 every time. Price difference minimal, 225 much nicer car, especially when remapped. Not that you would want too, but easier to sell. Common faults, roof rail corrosion, dash pod faults, & check that cambelt & water pump have been replaced or reduce price accordingly. Happy hunting..
H.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers for the welcomes, looked into the insurances and to insure the 225bhp is only a extra 32quid so mite try hunting :wink:

that only the issues with them then? was there any recalls issued from audi or anything


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jason, Early TT, rear suspension seized ball joints. Coil packs on later models. Don't believe any more recalls as such. Dashpods can be problem, but replaced only with full Audi service history, otherwise approx £800 to replace.
H.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

ouch £800 :?

ive heard that i should avoid the early versions until 2002 someone said the engines are better?

harold thanks for help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jason, Early TT had the APX engine, later had BAM engine which has VVT. I have a July 2001 225 (pre face lift) from new & that has the BAM engine. Not sure when engine change took place, but believe sometime in 2000. 
H.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

:wink: BAM engine ftw win then i believe !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

